# Shuffinator's back yard renovation



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

I need some help! To start off, I know I'm starting way too late. I need this done by November, since we have family coming in for weddings and our house will be the get together spot.

The house sits N-S and back yard gets some sun but definitely not a lot. Also, the deck blocks some sun as well as the shed. I need to level it out with some dirt before I sod, right? What would you guys lay? Fes. And Bermuda? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Late for warm season is aug, sept in my opinion. Part sun sitations, all the more critical it drains well. So I'd not overlook gutter drainage solutions, leveling areas were water may puddle or gather.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Dogs and/or heavy traffic?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Probably need more details...these types of scenarios are difficult remotely.

Zoysia outperforms bermuda in part sun in general. tifgrand, celebration and even newer, tiff tuff and discovery bermuda may be worth considering if you just want bermuda.


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

No dogs and no heavy traffic. Would like to keep it Bermuda, like the front but I don't want it not to grow because low sun


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If I was sodding Bermuda in this region, Lat 36 would probably be at the top of my list. That said, not sure any Bermuda along the I-40 corridor is going to be looking all that great in November.


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Ware, I'm not saying I'm going to lay it in November, honestly I'd like to get it laid before July 4th. Think that would give it enough time before winter?


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think you are going to have a tough time growing anything in that part of the yard. You need to measure how much sunlight that area gets before you go any further.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Shuffinator said:


> Ware, I'm not saying I'm going to lay it in November, honestly I'd like to get it laid before July 4th. Think that would give it enough time before winter?


Yes, for sure. What I was saying is your average first frost is probably around the last week of October - so bermuda is not going to look that great in November, no matter when you lay it. But yeah, you have plenty of time to lay some sod and get it established.

I'm with MQ on the sunlight though... your best bet might be some combination of sod and landscaping/hardscaping in that area - focusing on something other than grass in the pockets/corners, along the sides of structures (especially the north facing sides), etc.

The good news is it looks like that area is small enough that the project won't become overwhelming. You could really dress it up with minimal effort. I'm anxious to see what you decide to do and how it turns out! :thumbup:


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Ware said:


> Shuffinator said:
> 
> 
> > Ware, I'm not saying I'm going to lay it in November, honestly I'd like to get it laid before July 4th. Think that would give it enough time before winter?
> ...


Where the stumps and lava rock are now, I'll tear that all out and lay new beds. How do I measure how much sunlight I get back there?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm thinking that looks like a great spot for TTTF. No larger than the area is you could try KBG in an effort to keep it short, but I think you would have a tough time with it.


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I'm thinking that looks like a great spot for TTTF. No larger than the area is you could try KBG in an effort to keep it short, but I think you would have a tough time with it.


I guess I should add that I want something that I won't have to cut with a reel and is somewhat low maintenance because I will be moving out next year and it'll be just my mom at the house


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Shuffinator said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking that looks like a great spot for TTTF. No larger than the area is you could try KBG in an effort to keep it short, but I think you would have a tough time with it.
> ...


TTTF and it isn't close IMO.


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Wow, honestly forgot about my thread. Got the yard done this weekend. Laid down Bermuda sod. Just the usual stuff. Ripped out the holly bushes and made a much better/ nicer walkway. 




Right now I'm just watering it like crazy to beat this OKC heat. What and when should I throw down on it?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Honestly, it looks like the grass has been neglected at some point ...in the end, making it harder for you to get it where it has a chance to root and thrive.

Nice walkway


----------

